
Researchers think they've found the holy grail of secure passwords: using poetry - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/researchers-think-theyve-found-the-holy-grail-of-passwords-using-poetry-2015-10
======
DanBC
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10439301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10439301)

especially
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10439844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10439844)

